# WHat kind of car do you have?



## Defiant (Dec 8, 2008)

WHat kind of car(s) do you have? ANd why? What is it you like about them. Or are you just a person who buys something and drives whatever?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

A mini it is red.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

A used 2001 red Pontiac Grand Am GT, lovingly called Speed Fox.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't drive, cars I have driven are: '91 Mini cooper with lots of various performance modifications (not in the chavvy way either), MK2 VW Golf GTi 8v, Peugot 307 HDi, Daewoo Matiz 0.8 litre. Never again. And Volvo 240 GLT 2.3 automatic. So yeah, interesting range of cars...I want a Porsche 924 as my first car.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 8, 2008)

Nissan Versa.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Mercury Mystique.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 8, 2008)

A Royal Blue 1996 Ford Escort.  I liked the way it looked, and I got a deal on it.  It drives and rides good, plus it's pretty decent on gas mileage.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Nissan Versa.



OMFG, HIRO NAKAMURA!!!



Shark_the_raptor said:


> A Royal Blue 1996 Ford Escort.  I liked the way it looked, and I got a deal on it.  It drives and rides good, plus it's pretty decent on gas mileage.



My mum drives a '97 Ford Escort 1.6 CVT Automatic, it's done 42k miles. We own low mileage cars generally. My dad's company car being the exception. Mini's done 16k from new, the Volvo's done 58k from new, my dad drives a '55 VW Passat 2.0 TDi 140, and it's done nearly 80k. All in miles not kilometers just so you know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Mitsubishi Galant, either 2002 or 2003. I forgot which.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Check the numberplate


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Check the numberplate


Im much to lazy for such.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:


>


Epic.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:


>


That was my first car. Great mileage.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 8, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Epic.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9h_KJNuDKo&feature=related


----------



## Cygnus421 (Dec 8, 2008)

Plymouth Neon, and i hate it


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

1996 Honda Prelude =D


----------



## X (Dec 8, 2008)

a 2005 trek hybrid bicycle :/


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 8, 2008)

A Jeep Liberty.

It's been through a lot. It hit a pig, about five cars, has had the battery die a couple times, numerous flat tires...

I don't really like it, but the alternative is a little sedan job and I don't want that. Damn things are too low to the ground and you can't fit anyone inside the things.


----------



## Uro (Dec 8, 2008)

2000 honda accord.

Upgrading to a 911 when I finish college, grad school, and med school. ETA 50 years lol.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

2000 Honda CRV for personal use, 2007 Toyota Tundra for work.

I love my Honda; it gets great gas mileage while being able to tow small loads (I had it modded just a little bit before I had access to the truck) and haul hay/feed/small stock in the bed...yes, I've carried goats and sheep in my poor mini-SUV. :| It's the perfect size for me.

The Toyota is a necessary evil. I don't like domestic cars, but I needed a monster truck, so this was pretty much my only option. It guzzles gas and handles like a retarded Godzilla, and I can't park it to save my life. Add a stock trailer full of a dozen+ head of cattle to the back, and it gets a billion times _more_ difficult to work with. It's a nightmare, but I don't really have much choice in the matter.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2008)

2004 Chevy Impala. For 5k and looking and being nearly mint condition on all counts and not so much mileage...fuck yeah.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

'96 Honda Accord LX


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

2004 Dodge ram 3500 diesel.  I use it for work and normal use, get  almost 21 mpg all the time.

It powerful enough I can pull almost anything up the dirt mountain road I am building my house on.   And I do work it LOL.

to be honest I bought it for the engine and drivetrain.  the electronic suck.   I want a sterling if I can afford in a few years.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver 08 335i.


I like European vehicles for some reason.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 9, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Silver 08 335i.
> 
> 
> I like European vehicles for some reason.




Looked it up, nice car.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 9, 2008)

i recently had to sell my cars for medical reasons 

a few of the cars ive had in the past year






i gave my mom my old Mercedes 190E 2.3 last year

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/summer 08/benz2.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/tercel/rims.jpg
sold the tercel in October





sold the mister two in october





i hope the new owner likes the corolla


http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/S4300184.jpg
no more Lexus LS400 


http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/siamiam/mag.jpg
the old starlet which i sold to a friend for cheap because he needed a car, 50mpg






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYwsOGGFnS4
someone in my mr2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvXEZc8zV2o
rolla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFX_3NiQgm8
messing with the lexus 



first time in over 10 years with out owning a car


----------



## nurematsu (Dec 9, 2008)

haha, I have a slightly old car... a white, 1991 Chevy Lumina. It's really a piece of junk, but it's pretty reliable


----------



## kashaki (Dec 9, 2008)

!998 Toyota Corolla CE


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a crappy car but it gets me where I want, the only thing I like about it is that its small and so it doesn't take much gas to fill up XD


----------



## Loken (Dec 9, 2008)

97 camry.


----------



## valkura (Dec 9, 2008)

1996 Subaru Outback.
It's the intact one in these pictures
In this album it is NOT intact.  We did some overhaulin because the water pump blew... so we fixed a bunch of shit.
Also here.
And here you can watch me be wtf white trash.

I love my car.  It goes... pretty much everywhere.  And it's fun to do donuts in parking lots. ^_^


----------



## electmeking (Dec 9, 2008)

1992 Honda Accord.
It is a piece of shit.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 1964 Volkswagen bug.


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> A Jeep Liberty.
> 
> It's been through a lot. It hit a pig, about five cars, has had the battery die a couple times, numerous flat tires...
> 
> I don't really like it, but the alternative is a little sedan job and I don't want that. Damn things are too low to the ground and you can't fit anyone inside the things.


Buy a Wranger, like I am.  

Jeep grand cherokee, 99 model.  It's been through some serious shit. But it's on hell of a car.



Xipoid said:


> Silver 08 335i.
> 
> 
> I like European vehicles for some reason.



You are my hero.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Defiant said:


> WHat kind of car(s) do you have? ANd why? What is it you like about them. Or are you just a person who buys something and drives whatever?



A 2000 Toyota Echo sedan, owned from new.  Bought it because it was the highest fuel-mileage/fuel-efficient non-hybrid vehicle available in America at the time, according to Consumer Reports... and it was in my price range (under $15,000).  In 2002, I sold my beloved '69 Mustang, because 17-18 mpg highway wasn't cutting it, and fuel prices were rising (and my '85 CRX blew up).  Now, I can pull 33-34 mpg IN THE CITY!  Really helped, when gas was heading for $5 a gallon.  And helps even more now, with my last fill-up (just tonight) being only $1.73/9 a gallon... $17.45 to fill, rather than the $42 + I've been paying, not so long ago.  Nice, isn't it?  Except for my Mustang, owned from '91 to '02 (and a 3 year stint in a '75 Granada, with the 250ci straight six, previously), I've only ever owned 4 cylinder econo-cars.  I've been perfectly happy, and saved at the pump, even when gas was "cheap".

Still, I wish I could afford a new 2009 Mustang GT (or, better yet, had my old one back, with enough cash to restore it).........




AlexInsane said:


> A Jeep Liberty.
> 
> It's been through a lot. *It hit a pig, about five cars, has had the battery die a couple times, numerous flat tires*...
> 
> I don't really like it, but the alternative is a little sedan job and I don't want that. Damn things are too low to the ground and you can't fit anyone inside the things.



Were you driving it during all of these incidents?




Nylak said:


> 2000 Honda CRV for personal use, 2007 Toyota Tundra for work.
> 
> I love my Honda; it gets great gas mileage while being able to tow small loads (I had it modded just a little bit before I had access to the truck) and haul hay/feed/small stock in the bed...yes, *I've carried goats* and sheep in my poor mini-SUV. :| It's the perfect size for me.
> 
> The Toyota is a necessary evil. I don't like domestic cars, but I needed a monster truck, so this was pretty much my only option. It guzzles gas and handles like a retarded Godzilla, and I can't park it to save my life. Add a stock trailer full of a dozen+ head of cattle to the back, and it gets a billion times _more_ difficult to work with. It's a nightmare, but I don't really have much choice in the matter.



The original owner of my first car, a 1971 Chevy Vega, used it to transport goats and rabbits....




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I have a 1964 Volkswagen bug.



And how well does it drive...?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Looked it up, nice car.



It would be with a 3.5 straight 6. Though it's a little bit cramped inside, even for me. And I'm only 5'10"...



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I have a 1964 Volkswagen bug.



That car is made of awesome. My friend's just got himself a convertable one for free to restore. It's a 1303s, with the 1.6 that came in early Porsches.

I really should stop being a nerd. Just out of interest, what do you Americans reckon good mpg is? Cause my dad's pleased with his car since he can sometimes get 60 mpg, and it has never returned less than 40.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have a car, so I'll just tell you what my parents have:
Mom - Ford Mondeo (Not one of the sequels.. the original)
Stepdad - Ford Ka (Poor him..).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It would be with a 3.5 straight 6. Though it's a little bit cramped inside, even for me. And I'm only 5'10"...



I really liked the 128i... more my size, and not bad looking, either.  Though I didn't get a test drive, I really liked the fit of its interior.




Ren-Raku said:


> That car is made of awesome. My friend's just got himself a convertable one for free to restore. It's a 1303s, with the 1.6 that came in early Porsches.
> 
> I really should stop being a nerd. Just out of interest, what do you Americans reckon good mpg is? Cause my dad's pleased with *his car* since he can sometimes get 60 mpg, and it has never returned less than 40.



And what, exactly, does you father drive...?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> I really liked the 128i... more my size, and not bad looking, either.  Though I didn't get a test drive, I really liked the fit of its interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not ever so keen on the shape of the 1 series hatch, less so the saloon :3

My dad drives a B6 2005 '55' plate VW Passat 2.0 TDi 140 SE. He used to race Formula Fords as well. He drove a Van Diemen RF75 and won 3 out of 5 races in his series.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm not ever so keen on the shape of the 1 series hatch, less so the saloon :3
> 
> My dad drives a B6 2005 '55' plate VW Passat 2.0 TDi 140 SE. He used to race Formula Fords as well. He drove a Van Diemen RF75 and won 3 out of 5 races in his series.



Ahhh, that explains the mileage... a diesel.  Small world, but my grandpa used to race sprint cars.  Had several trophies, in fact, though I can't remember for what place.  He was also the first to put a Chevy 350 V8 in a motorcycle, if I remember right.  He made Harley Davidson parts for a living, and could build custom bikes, amongst other things.  Gave up racing for a safer career (at grandma's insistance).

As for BMWs, they are built for driving, not for looks... like it or not.  I grade cars by how they drive!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> And how well does it drive...?



It drives GREAT.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It drives GREAT.



Nice... one of these days, I gotta get me one of those.


Found this, Ren-Raku:






*Van Diemen RF75*
*Manufactured:* 1975
*Engine:* 1598cc  Ford/Scholar
*Configuration:* mid-engine
*Driver:* David Steedman
*Class:* Formula Ford 1600
*Date taken:* 1975 at Start Line, Croft


----------



## amtrack88 (Dec 9, 2008)

1993 Acura Legend. 





I tend to have a preference for Japanese luxury cars. It drives nicely, very quiet, adequate power, no roll, and nice stock stereo. Mileage is terrible with a 3.2 liter V6 and being a 3000 pound sedan. I don't see very many Legends around. Though I know it exists today as the RL, but still as the Legend outside the US.


----------



## Sam (Dec 9, 2008)

2002Pontiac Grand Am. Got some custom rims, and it runs fine. It's silver, and gets terribly hot in the afternoon sun. I've had some close calls with this car, and did some manuvers that my mom never could have never imagined it do!


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

2003 Dodge Dakota Quad cab 4x2, V8 4.7L HO, 5-speed auto.  Runs beautifully, though part of me wishes I could get the 6.1L HEMI into it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Found this, Ren-Raku:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Awesome! I gotta show my dad that photo!


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 9, 2008)

2005 royal blue Eddie Baur Explorer and a 2005 black pearl Escape Limited; both 4x4.

Depends on what I'm taking to the range that day.  "Stoping power or firepower?"


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

VW Tiguan

well, it's my father's, but I'm allowed to drive with it x3


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I drive a White Vn Commodore Holden And its really quick


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I have no car and my license is suspended in the state of Florida so I don't really need a car at this time, but I really want one.T_T


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)

06 Two-Door Ford Focus, green and a stick shift.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> 06 Two-Door Ford Focus, green and a stick shift.



Lol, you Americans and your American ways..."Stick shift"? Don't you mean a manual? Yeah, that's like...The standard way of driving over here. So I suppose you could say that I can drive "Stick", but over here, I'd just say "Yes I can drive.".


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, you Americans and your American ways..."Stick shift"? Don't you mean a manual? Yeah, that's like...The standard way of driving over here. So I suppose you could say that I can drive "Stick", but over here, I'd just say "Yes I can drive.".


 Yes, we silly Americans.

But I prefer st-...manual.


----------



## valkura (Dec 9, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> But I prefer st-...manual.


++ So much more fun to drive. ^_^

Apparently people are surprised that my car is a stick-shift.  (I'm an American, fuck you, I'M CALLING IT A STICK-SHIFT >:[ .)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol, sorry. Just something that bugs me about it over there. Americans (or so the perception is in the UK) think that if you can change gears in a manual car, you're a good driver. Ergo I'm a good driver in America, but I haven't passed my test.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

I hate people who think it's a rite of manliness to go "FUCK YEAH, I CAN DRIVE A STICK-SHIFT". 

I can't be arsed to drive stick in the middle of rush-hour traffic. Fuck that. I don't want to fucking worry about where the fuck I'm sposed to put my feet or what gear to drop it into or what the correct sequence of doing all this shit is.

Driving is hard enough as it is. Don't go bringing more complications into it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Uhm, what? Gears aren't a complication, it's part of driving...Perhaps it's a good idea that we agree to completely absolutely fucking disagree.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Uhm, what? Gears aren't a complication, it's part of driving...Perhaps it's a good idea that we agree to completely absolutely fucking disagree.



It's not a part of driving for people who drive automatics.

Hell, I never even use the gears in my automatic. Have second and third gears on an automatic is just superfluous. All you should logically need in a car is Park, Drive, and Neutral.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 9, 2008)

most of the cars ive owned over the past 15+ years have been stick, when im able to drive again its going to have to be an automatic


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

As I said, I disagree. Automatics are for people who can't be bothered to learn to drive properly, that and the fact you can't entertain yourself (through driving on a B road) whilst driving an automatic.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

this is my baby 





and this is my work truck 




i drive truck cause cars are useles for my lifestyle 

i dont realy like cars thay are just to small an i have seen to many cars smashed up by trucks like mine and i would rather be in the truck 
remember the test thay do to rate are useing the same car


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome, how do you keep something so white so clean?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

well i dont most of the time.  i just warshed them(a lot of elbow greese). i live on a dirt road and i play in the mud so it dirty most of the time.  i probably one of those guy that peaple hate because of dirt falling off thir trucks.  i think the mud protects the paint


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't hate you.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I don't hate you.


thanks


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Awesome! I gotta show my dad that photo!



Just plug the car's name into your browser, and enjoy.  Brought up a good bit of old racecar stuff.




Shadow_Wolf said:


> I drive a White Vn Commodore Holden And its really quick



How do you drive it at all, without wheels?   _*grins*_




pheonix said:


> I have no car and my license is suspended in the state of Florida so I don't really need a car at this time, but I really want one.T_T



Are you sure you _should_ be driving?  They don't suspend licenses for minor traffic infractions....




AlexInsane said:


> I hate people who think it's a rite of manliness to go "FUCK YEAH, I CAN DRIVE A STICK-SHIFT".
> 
> I can't be arsed to drive stick in the middle of rush-hour traffic. Fuck that. I don't want to fucking worry about where the fuck I'm sposed to put my feet or what gear to drop it into or what the correct sequence of doing all this shit is.
> 
> *Driving is hard enough as it is.* Don't go bringing more complications into it.



Driving is simple... it's reading traffic that takes some know-how.




AlexInsane said:


> It's not a part of driving for people who drive automatics.
> 
> Hell, I never even use the gears in my automatic. Have *second and third gears on an automatic is just superfluous*. All you should logically need in a car is Park, Drive, and Neutral.



No, the lower gears are not superfluous... they allow your heavy vehicle to get moving without bogging down, allow your vehicle to pull hills (without bogging down), and are otherwise useful, because they make your vehicle usable.  By the way, second and third gears are your hill pulling gears, when you're carrying a heavy load (think semi-truck), and they are included in that "Drive" area of your selector.  My Echo is automatic, and I use the overdrive-off switch all the time, to drop it into third for pulling up steep hills and for coasting down steep hills without the need for brakes.  Or for lugging my engine.




Ren-Raku said:


> As I said, I disagree. *Automatics are for people who can't be bothered to learn to drive properly*, that and the fact you can't entertain yourself (through driving on a B road) whilst driving an automatic.



Automatics are for people with physical/medical conditions/disabilities who cannot operate a clutch AND brake at the same time.  I can't use my right leg on the brakes, due to my right leg being bum, so I don't have a choice of auto or manual.  That doesn't mean I don't know how to drive properly.  If I could afford it, I'd love to own an Audi or VW with the DSG gearbox... a manual without the clutch pedal.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I can understand having an auto for disability reasons, it's able bodied people that spoil it. Direct shift gearboxes are quite expensive, if you're looking for something like that for cheaper, I'll just warm you, the Alfa Romeo Selespeed is not a good choice since it's an unreliable gearbox.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> As I said, I disagree. Automatics are for people who can't be bothered to learn to drive properly, that and the fact you can't entertain yourself (through driving on a B road) whilst driving an automatic.



I can drive quite properly in an automatic, thanks very much. My dad has a manual truck and quite frankly it's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. I see no point in having a bunch of different gears when just driving without them is more than sufficient.

I don't see what you mean by entertaining yourself while driving. Driving isn't supposed to be fun. It's supposed to get you from point A to point B in one piece. Save the sightseeing for when you're a passenger.

And I can understand the reasoning behind having gears on a TRUCK, but not on a car. A sedan or even a Jeep isn't going to get a whole lot of use out of having gears.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, you Americans and your American ways..."Stick shift"? Don't you mean a manual? Yeah, that's like...The standard way of driving over here. So I suppose you could say that I can drive "Stick", but over here, I'd just say "Yes I can drive.".



Heh - well, in both Canada and the US, manual transmissions are far less common than automatics, and are mostly preferred by older folk.  I can drive a manual, but I can't stand them and have only ever owned automatics.

One thing the UK does that I wish were down here though is that different licenses are awarded depending on whether you take your test on a manual or an automatic.  If you take it in an automatic, then that's all you're allowed to drive, but if you get your license via a manual, you can drive either.  At least that's how it was a few years back, not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I can drive quite properly in an automatic, thanks very much. My dad has a manual truck and quite frankly it's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. I see no point in having a bunch of different gears when just driving without them is more than sufficient.
> 
> I don't see what you mean by entertaining yourself while driving. Driving isn't supposed to be fun. It's supposed to get you from point A to point B in one piece. Save the sightseeing for when you're a passenger.
> 
> And I can understand the reasoning behind having gears on a TRUCK, but not on a car. A sedan or even a Jeep isn't going to get a whole lot of use out of having gears.


 
it also depends on what you do with you car. if you drive places that most peaple dont drive like mountans or dirt roads manuals are better you can shift to better you traction or gear down to climb hills and an automatic dosent do that to well 
i dont realy see the big deal it up to the person and what thay are comfertble in cause thay are rideing on a deadly weapon and i want them to be able to handle what thay drive 
far as i go i drive a manual i can drive a auto but i have the ghost clutch and shifter sindrome


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 9, 2008)

even if it wasn't for health issues id still prefer a automatic now days, with well over a decade of driving stick i have nothing to prove . its a car i get in and ill drive where i want to go


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Chevrolet Cobalt.  Because.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Chevrolet Cobalt.  Because cars make me hard.



Fix'd.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Fix'd.



You're right.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I can understand having an auto for disability reasons, it's able bodied people that spoil it. Direct shift gearboxes are quite expensive, if you're looking for something like that for cheaper, I'll just warm you, *the Alfa Romeo Selespeed is not a good choice since it's an unreliable gearbox*.



Fortunately (or unfortunately), Alfa Romeos aren't sold in America, so the Selespeed's unreliability won't be a concern for me.  Yes, those fancy sequential transmissions cost a good bit extra, but I've always wanted to try one, ever since they started coming out... even when they were only available on Ferraris.  Oh, if only I could afford a Ferrari!   _*drool...*_




AlexInsane said:


> I can drive quite properly in an automatic, thanks very much. My dad has a manual truck and quite frankly it's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. I see no point in having a bunch of different gears when just driving without them is more than sufficient.
> 
> I don't see what you mean by entertaining yourself while driving. Driving isn't supposed to be fun. It's supposed to get you from point A to point B in one piece. Save the sightseeing for when you're a passenger.
> 
> And I can understand the reasoning behind having gears on a TRUCK, but not on a car. *A sedan or even a Jeep isn't going to get a whole lot of use out of having gears.*



Excuse me, Alex... are you Insane?  Without gears, a vehicle won't go anywhere!




hillbilly guy said:


> it also depends on what you do with you car. if you drive places that most peaple dont drive like mountans or dirt roads manuals are better you can shift to better you traction *or gear down to climb hills* and an automatic dosent do that to well
> i dont realy see the big deal it up to the person and what thay are comfertble in cause thay are rideing on a deadly weapon and i want them to be able to handle what thay drive
> far as i go i drive a manual i can drive a auto but i have the ghost clutch and shifter sindrome



My automatic does perfectly fine, at the simple press of a button.  If I want to shift down further, then I simply move the lever back.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 9, 2008)

As cars go , americans are lazy to an extent and we usually have automatics. Talked to a friend in scotland and most stuff there is manual transmission. Rarely see a volvo here with a manual. But it's common place over there.
   I have my 1992 S-10(more like an S-20) blazer. Custom intake , exhaust , 2 added leafs in the back and cranked torsion bars with larger tires and a 2" body lift. I use it to plow snow and tow cars on my tandem axle trailer. It's rated to tow 5900lbs , but I have had 7000 behind it with no problem. Added trans cooler and trans temp gauge I keep a VERY good eye on. This truck has NEVER left me stuck and has been SO reliable. The electric fans help fuel mileage while the 130 amp alternator feeds the stereo and plow winch (yes I have the small cheap one).
   1999 saturn SL. Had manual steering and a single cam engine. Now has power steering , twin cam engine and ALL of the body and interior upgrades asd well as a cold air intake , header and FULL cat-back exhaust syetem with no converter. H&R springs  , bigger rear sway bar and front strut tower bar. It handles EXTREMELY well! DOne one auto cross race with it and came in 3rd in the novice class. Not bad for  car with dam near NO aftermarket support. Has a manual transmission.
   Lastly , my 1995 saturn wagon. Automatic transmission , twin cam engine , slightly larger rear sway bar , front sturt tower brace , no converter , header and semi custom exhaust , some brand of shiny intake kit. Had it dropped 2.5" , but can't drive it like that here. Had to put stock shit back in for the winter and studded tires. It's my daily driver and gets 28 back forth to work. 33+ on the highway.
   I also didn't expect 4 pages on this in one day! DAm!


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Why is everything about America attributed to laziness =o

We drive a lot more than any country in Europe. Whatever benefit can be derived from manual transmissions is diminished the longer and more frequently one has to drive. I think it's a fair argument to say that some people really just don't want to have to focus on shifting alongside everything else they already have to focus on given the dangers of driving.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with an automatic. Taking the "purist" stance on manuals just makes you look silly. Honestly, there are plenty of terrible drivers here in the States and most of them already drive autos. Imagine if they had to think about the proper gear and feathering the clutch *while trying to merge*.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why is everything about America attributed to laziness =o



lol idk my bff jill?????


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol idk my bff jill?????



*punches you in the dick*

Take that, you meme-spouting bastard.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> *punches you in the dick*
> 
> Take that, you meme-spouting bastard.



NO

Fuck your memes

It's a COMMERCIAL

FUCK YOU


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have my own car just yet.  If I'm lucky, I could get my grandpa's '71 Camaro Z28 (very awesome) for a good price.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> NO
> 
> Fuck your memes
> 
> ...



It's a meme.

For example:
"idk, my bff Seaking?"
"idk, my bff tubgirl?"
"idk, my bff Pedobear?"

Anything quoted over 9000 times is a meme. It might've started out as a commercial but it's a meme now. Nothing you can do about it.

Yes, FUCK ME. Fuck me, David, FUCK ME HARD.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe if everyone here would learn to put away all the shit that distracts them, then _maybe_ more would learn to drive with a standard transmission. Say all you want about how good an auto is, nothing beats the feeling of being put into your seat from a nicely executed powershift. If you ask me, most cars today are turning everyone into pampered wimps. Heated seats, air-conditioning that could freeze water, television, and all that other shit. I get into those things, and I think I'm in a fucking house.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> I don't have my own car just yet.  If I'm lucky, I could get my grandpa's '71 Camaro Z28 (very awesome) for a good price.



If you do, be sure to take care of it well... they don't make them anymore.

As for the manual/auto debate, driving well has nothing to do with transmission choice, and everything to do with how good you are at handling your chosen vehicle, be it a 1960's era mini, or an eighty-thousand pound semi-rig.  Remember, there are people with drivers licenses out there who probably can't ride a *bicycle* without falling off.  I think I've encountered quite a few, in all my years of driving.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Anything quoted over 9000 times is a meme. It might've started out as a commercial but it's a meme now. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Yes, FUCK ME. Fuck me, David, FUCK ME HARD.



Fuck that shit.  And 4chan in general, actually.  They ruin everything like the radio ruined your favourite song for you by playing it a million times.

No.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I can drive quite properly in an automatic, thanks very much. My dad has a manual truck and quite frankly it's the stupidest thing I've ever seen. I see no point in having a bunch of different gears when just driving without them is more than sufficient.
> 
> I don't see what you mean by entertaining yourself while driving. Driving isn't supposed to be fun. It's supposed to get you from point A to point B in one piece. Save the sightseeing for when you're a passenger.
> 
> And I can understand the reasoning behind having gears on a TRUCK, but not on a car. A sedan or even a Jeep isn't going to get a whole lot of use out of having gears.


 

I would like to see any automatic pull my gooseneck loaded up or my job work trailer up my freeking mountain road.  road base is at 4500 ft and im at 6200 ft and its 1 mile of up the dirt road mountain.  

I can smell trani plates burning already.    Sticks are what seperates the men from the boys.  My dodges electronics may suck but that cummins TD and 6 on the floor will pull just about anything I can hook to the bumper or the ball in the bed.  And mine is white dirty and I dont give a damn.  I live in Montana, up the side of a mountain, I have a big ass Ranch Hand front end bumper guard (yea I can hit a deer at 70 towing my job trailer and just keep on rolling)  and a warn 9.5ti wench to pull all these panzi ass automatic jeeps and candi ass SUV's out of the ditches when the slid off because you can't play on snow and ice with an automatic.

Oh well, to each his own.  Maybe when im on the way to the grave yard I will be riding in an automatic, but I sure as hell hope not cause there gonna spread my ashes from the top of the mountain.


----------



## Sam (Dec 10, 2008)

I dunno about you all, but driving standard gives me a degree of control that a lot of people in auto's don't have, that and driving one is hella fun on a track. Both my buddies own mustangs, and even they can't do some stuff my car can do, which is saying something. ( though they make up for it with pure power on straights. )


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

Sam said:


> I dunno about you all, but driving standard gives me *a degree of control that a lot of people in auto's don't have*, that and driving one is hella fun on a track. Both my buddies own mustangs, and even they can't do some stuff my car can do, which is saying something. ( though they make up for it with pure power on straights. )



So, that time a dark green Saab cut in front of me, while I approached a red light (ironically, with emergency crews cleaning up a wreck on the intersection's edge), where I was forced to lay on the brakes hard, on a freshly rain-slicked road, and ended up having to drive my '69 Mustang sideways for a bit, to avoid rear-ending the idiot (who had just cut across three/four lanes of traffic, to boot, far left lane to righthand turn lane), then flicked my 'Stang back, all the while staying straight in my original lane (and avoiding a collision with that van heading for my left-front fender) and, after THAT, coming to a safe stop at the signal light (heart pounding like a rabbit's, car now in front of me unhit)........

......... that was nothing?

I'd give you the license number of that Saab 900, but it was so new it didn't have plates yet.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> So, that time a dark green Saab cut in front of me, while I approached a red light (ironically, with emergency crews cleaning up a wreck on the intersection's edge), where I was forced to lay on the brakes hard, on a freshly rain-slicked road, and ended up having to drive my '69 Mustang sideways for a bit, to avoid rear-ending the idiot (who had just cut across three/four lanes of traffic, to boot, far left lane to righthand turn lane), then flicked my 'Stang back, all the while staying straight in my original lane (and avoiding a collision with that van heading for my left-front fender) and, after THAT, coming to a safe stop at the signal light (heart pounding like a rabbit's, car now in front of me unhit)........
> 
> ......... that was nothing?
> 
> I'd give you the license number of that Saab 900, but it was so new it didn't have plates yet.



Did you yell at the stupid motherfucker at least?


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> If you do, be sure to take care of it well... they don't make them anymore.


 
I'm well aware of that... >..>


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Did you yell at the stupid motherfucker at least?



No, but I shot him/her a look that could kill, after it was all over.  Really, it happened so fast, I didn't have time to yell.  Strange, but it was rather fun to slide sideways, which is why the art of drifting has most likely become so popular, lately.




Hollow-Dragon said:


> I'm well aware of that... >..>



Enjoy, then...


----------



## Chex (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't actually have a car. I drive a red motorcycle.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I got a 1981 Chevy Malibu sedan with a 305 w/ auto trans, bucket seats, and cop package suspension. Plans for a 502 Big Block, a manual trans, and other goodies. 

It's my first car.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

I like Chevrolet cars.  They're pretty nice.

Also they are the only sort that I'm very familiar with.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like all cars/trucks/all automobiles.. I'm a car guy.. if it got 4 wheels, and a motor, I'll like it.

But yeah, Chevrolet is my favorite. Cheap to fix, easy to mod, and overall great looks and reliability. Plus it's all my family really buys


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> I like all cars/trucks/all automobiles.. I'm a car guy.. if it got 4 wheels, and a motor, I'll like it.


 
Eh... Trucks suck. Too big, honestly.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> One thing the UK does that I wish were down here though is that different licenses are awarded depending on whether you take your test on a manual or an automatic.  If you take it in an automatic, then that's all you're allowed to drive, but if you get your license via a manual, you can drive either.  At least that's how it was a few years back, not sure if that's still the case.



Yes, it is still the case, and I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> I got a 1981 Chevy Malibu sedan with a 305 w/ auto trans, bucket seats, and cop package suspension. *Plans for a 502 Big Block*, a manual trans, and other goodies.
> 
> It's my first car.



Before you seriously consider this, remember, bigger engines equal greater weight over the front wheels, so your safe handling can be compromised.  However, a 350 with a 4 barrel, or a pair of 4 barrels (or three) can give you performance and handling, especially since the 350 is, I believe, available with an aluminum block.  I'd also consider brake upgrades, and even with the police package suspension, with a 502, you might also need to further upgrade your suspension.  A 502 will also be a tight fit.  And cost more than a 350, I believe.  As for the manual trans, I know there are good ones out there for retrofit, even with a 502.  Still, this will be an involved upgrade, if you go that big.  Just go carefully, and have it done or do it yourself in the right way.  Shortcuts just don't cut it.  That, and you'll probably want it to look factory.  However you go, it should be an interesting drive, once you're done....


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> One thing the UK does that I wish were down here though is that different licenses are awarded depending on whether you take your test on a manual or an automatic.  If you take it in an automatic, then that's all you're allowed to drive, but if you get your license via a manual, you can drive either.  At least that's how it was a few years back, not sure if that's still the case.



Same here in Germany. I made my licence on manual transmission and may drive both kinds of cars, if I had made it on an automatic I would have tot stick to auto. 

First car was a VW Golf II, then I got me neat little Corsa (I love that little bugger ^_^), both of them with manual transmission. Automated transmission might me easier to drive, but when it comes down to fuel consumption, the automatic still has to match the manual (though the difference got NOTABLY smaller in the past few years).


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Same here in Germany. I made my licence on manual transmission and may drive both kinds of cars, if I had made it on an automatic I would have tot stick to auto.
> 
> First car was a VW Golf II, then I got me neat little Corsa (I love that little bugger ^_^), both of them with manual transmission. Automated transmission might me easier to drive, but when it comes down to fuel consumption, the automatic still has to match the manual (though the difference got NOTABLY smaller in the past few years).


 

I can vouch for the Golf Mk II since my brother owns a VW Golf Mk2 GTi 8v  Oh, and with the automatic transimission fuel consumption...Well, my dad owns a Volvo 240 2.3l GLT Automatic, and the fuel consumption on that is horrible. 12 MPG for town driving, 17 MPG for long distance. It is comfy though :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 10, 2008)

My ride.







It may not look like much, but wait until you see the rims!

My driveway.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes, it is still the case, and I think it's a good idea.



Agreed, it *is* a better idea.



WarMocK said:


> Same here in Germany. I made my licence on manual transmission and may drive both kinds of cars, if I had made it on an automatic I would have tot stick to auto.
> 
> First car was a VW Golf II, then I got me neat little Corsa (I love that little bugger ^_^), both of them with manual transmission. Automated transmission might me easier to drive, but when it comes down to fuel consumption, the automatic still has to match the manual (though the difference got NOTABLY smaller in the past few years).



Yeah, the manuals definitely had a big fuel consumption advantage in the past.  In the 60's many automatics were only 2 speeds, where as you could get 4 speed manuals.  Today though, most automatics are 4 to 5 speeds.  

From having driven both, it's definitely harder (at least at first) to drive a manual, but I think the reason they don't do different licensing in the US or Canada is just that manuals are so very rare here.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> All you should logically need in a car is _*Park*_, _*Drive*_, and_ *Neutral*_.




Probably better you don't drive at all then.....as you seem to be missing a rather important gear. 



ToeClaws said:


> One thing the UK does that I wish were down here though is that different licenses are awarded depending on whether you take your test on a manual or an automatic.



Personally, I think it should be mandatory for all drivers to learn and pass on both.  It would give all drivers the same perspective and understanding of why the other driver is doing what he/she is doing.  

I miss letting my Jeep YJ role back a quarter foot on a steep grade, running the class three hitch through the radiator/grill of the idiot automatic transmission driver behind me. :twisted:


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I can vouch for the Golf Mk II since my brother owns a VW Golf Mk2 GTi 8v  Oh, and with the automatic transimission fuel consumption...Well, my dad owns a Volvo 240 2.3l GLT Automatic, and the fuel consumption on that is horrible. 12 MPG for town driving, 17 MPG for long distance. It is comfy though :3



Hehe, GTI ftw! 

I'm not familiar with the MPG system (europe usually indicates fuel consumption by litres/100 km), but thank god, we have Google + measurement calculators. ;-)

Now let's see: It's easy to get the Corsa down to about 6 l/ 100 km .... which would be ....

39 MPG!
Erm .... 12 MPG with your Volvo .... OUCH! O_O
Be glad you don't have our gas prices.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

well, after I finish the house, I will be building a stand alone workshop, where I hope to make biodiesel.   Then my mate wants a 80-85 ish Mercedes Gwagon.  there is a man in canada that drops in the old Mercedes 5 cyl Diesel engine and a 5 speed.  

Me I want the new sterling bullet.  The dodge I own is nice but the electronics in it just suck.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Now let's see: It's easy to get the Corsa down to about 6 l/ 100 km .... which would be ....
> 
> 39 MPG!



US gallon or Imperial?  edit: apprears to be US.



> Be glad you don't have our gas prices.



What's a litre of low octane going for on your side of the pond?  $0.71 CDN this morning in Ontario.  44% of that is tax.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> What's a litre of low octane going for on your side of the pond?  $0.71 CDN this morning in Ontario.  44% of that is tax.



Low octane and high octance have the same price now.
The peak was reached about three months ago, where 1 litre costed 1,54 EUR (which would be 2,51 CND or 2,00 USD).
Now it dropped to about 1,14 EUR (1,85 CND or 1,48 USD).

Super-high octane is about 15 percent more.

IOW: 1 gallon would cost you 10 CND or 8 USD!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

I pay about $1.75/gal (â‚¬1,35/3.79L). I get a good 30 or so MPG with my Volks.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't own a car


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hehe, GTI ftw!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the MPG system (europe usually indicates fuel consumption by litres/100 km), but thank god, we have Google + measurement calculators. ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, it's a 1987 car, done about 56k genuine miles.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> 1 litre costed 1,54 EUR (which would be 2,51 CND or 2,00 USD).
> Now it dropped to about 1,14 EUR (1,85 CND or 1,48 USD).



Bloody hell, mate!   Thank gawds for the tar sands.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL gas prices.  I paid $1.40 a gallon this morning.  That's US dollaz. We're really breaking their banks now, that'll teach you bastards to artificially inflate prices.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

We are paying Â£0.98 per litre at the moment, go figure :3


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Bloody hell, mate!   Thank gawds for the tar sands.



Now you see why trying to save some gas is sometimes a GOOD idea. ;-)

fir this reason: to hell with autos (as long as they cannot match manuals)! Learning how to use manual transmission is not THAT compicated, the vast majority of europe uses them, and still there are no metal piles along the roads (except for empty beer cans maybe).


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Personally, I think it should be mandatory for all drivers to learn and pass on both.  It would give all drivers the same perspective and understanding of why the other driver is doing what he/she is doing.
> 
> I miss letting my Jeep YJ role back a quarter foot on a steep grade, running the class three hitch through the radiator/grill of the idiot automatic transmission driver behind me. :twisted:



Agreed - would be better to have people train on both.  Further to that, people should take their tests is HUGE cars 'cause if you can learn to park and handle one, then you're fine with everything else.  I've seen way too many people who cannot park a mid-sized car without constant reversing and correcting and more reversing - it's a mid-size car!  Most of the cars people pass their tests on are so tiny they don't know how to handle real vehicles. :/

And hey - watch it, I'm the idiot who's grill you're backing into!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Learning how to use manual transmission is not THAT compicated, the vast majority of europe uses them, and still there are no metal piles along the roads (except for empty beer cans maybe).



^ This.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

To be honest, I really don't think kids should get a liscence at all till their 18, and even then, it has to be through a driving school, either private or public.  Too many damn kids, riding around in their little rice burners, talking on their cellphones, and applying make up really piss me off. I'm sure it would reduce accident rates, given that 16 year olds aren't much good at anything.  Also, training on a manual is the best way to do it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol, I'm guessing you're not from UK...17 to drive here, and that's only if you can afford to be raped by the insurance. I want my first car to be a Porsche 924 :3 My brother's still driving his first car, and one of my friend's cars got written off through no fault of his own, so he's on his second car: A VW Lupo 1.4 16v.


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lol, I'm guessing you're not from UK...17 to drive here, and that's only if you can afford to be raped by the insurance. I want my first car to be a Porsche 924 :3 My brother's still driving his first car, and one of my friend's cars got written off through no fault of his own, so he's on his second car: A VW Lupo 1.4 16v.


Those are some lofty standards you have there, Porsche is a nice brand.  Also, why are you raped by the insurance?  Here in the US, it's all relative to your age, car model, and previous record, as well as the area you live in but they don't do you too bad, and as long as you keep it straight, they reward you with low low rates.  I've never been in an accident that was my fault in my car, and only 1 ever, and he didn't even claim shit, and neither did I. Nor do I have tickets, well, maybe that one for the headlight, but the judge dismissed that, and it wasn't a moving violation anyway.  I pay maybe 70 bucks a month for almost full coverage.  Why do you pay so much in the UK?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Those are some lofty standards you have there, Porsche is a nice brand.  Also, why are you raped by the insurance?  Here in the US, it's all relative to your age, car model, and previous record, as well as the area you live in but they don't do you too bad, and as long as you keep it straight, they reward you with low low rates.  I've never been in an accident that was my fault in my car, and only 1 ever, and he didn't even claim shit, and neither did I. Nor do I have tickets, well, maybe that one for the headlight, but the judge dismissed that, and it wasn't a moving violation anyway.  I pay maybe 70 bucks a month for almost full coverage.  Why do you pay so much in the UK?



Heh, I want a 924 because they don't cost an awful lot, I'd pay Â£1500 for a good condition one, they are VERY comfortable, and they are very pretty cars built well. We pay so much for insurance here because the companies are assholes that just want your money, and rarely pay out.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> We pay so much for insurance here because the companies are assholes that just want your money, and rarely pay out.



I guess that's true for every country where you are forced to get an insurance if you want to drive a car on the streets.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 10, 2008)

I drive a 2000 Mazda Protege. 1.6L, 4-cyl, five-speed. 32-34 MPG.

Refusing to learn to drive a manual because it's too hard is a bit like refusing to learn how to cook because it's too hard.  It's a good skill to have, even if you never use it.



Roose Hurro said:


> Are you sure you _should_ be driving?  They don't suspend licenses for minor traffic infractions....


He said license _plate_. They don't suspend tags for traffic infractions at all. They do that when there's a problem with the vehicle. (I/E: Insurance or inspection certificate lapsed.)


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I guess that's true for every country where you are forced to get an insurance if you want to drive a car on the streets.



US auto insurers are real bastards about it.  They will find ANY excuse to deny your claim or to pay you piss-poorly.  Pretty much the case with the entire insurance industry - it's incredibly crooked, particularly medical insurance.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> US auto insurers are real bastards about it.  They will find ANY excuse to deny your claim or to pay you piss-poorly.  Pretty much the case with the entire insurance industry - it's incredibly crooked, particularly medical insurance.



Definition: Insurance
An insurance is something you get and pay a monthly fee for so you get a phone number you can call in case of an emergency - where the guy on the line can tell you that the insurance doesn't pay a cent in this "very unusual and almost most unlikely case".


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> To be honest, I really don't think kids should get a liscence at all till their 18, and even then, it has to be through a driving school, either private or public. Too many damn kids, riding around in their little rice burners, talking on their cellphones, and applying make up really piss me off. I'm sure it would reduce accident rates, given that 16 year olds aren't much good at anything. Also, training on a manual is the best way to do it.


 
I completely agree 100% on _all_ of this.

I know I was a _horrible_ driver as a teenager (I got at least 5 tickets within two years of getting my license and haven't gotten any since, what the hell?), and everyone should learn to drive stick.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I completely agree 100% on _all_ of this.
> 
> I know I was a _horrible_ driver as a teenager (I got at least 5 tickets within two years of getting my license and haven't gotten any since, what the hell?), and everyone should learn to drive stick.



FIVE tickets? Oo
WOW, you'd lose your drivers licence here if that would happen within the first two years.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 10, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> US auto insurers are real bastards about it.  They will find ANY excuse to deny your claim or to pay you piss-poorly.  Pretty much the case with the entire insurance industry - it's incredibly crooked, particularly medical insurance.


Actually, my experiences with auto insurance companies is that are quite willing to pay out. It gives them an excuse to double your premiums.

You got rear-ended by an uninsured motorist? 
your_premium *= 2;

Medical insurance, on the other hand...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> FIVE tickets? Oo
> WOW, you'd lose your drivers licence here if that would happen within the first two years.


 
I had a really good lawyer. ><;;  I also had to go to a driving school sanctioned by the court.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Tut tut Nylak, you get points over here, and not tickets. Though the police don't tend to enforce speeding over here unless it's a ridiculous speed. Every car I've been in has good over the speed limit at some point, there's not much worry.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 10, 2008)

> Before you seriously consider this, remember, bigger engines equal greater weight over the front wheels, so your safe handling can be compromised. However, a 350 with a 4 barrel, or a pair of 4 barrels (or three) can give you performance and handling, especially since the 350 is, I believe, available with an aluminum block. I'd also consider brake upgrades, and even with the police package suspension, with a 502, you might also need to further upgrade your suspension. A 502 will also be a tight fit. And cost more than a 350, I believe. As for the manual trans, I know there are good ones out there for retrofit, even with a 502. Still, this will be an involved upgrade, if you go that big. Just go carefully, and have it done or do it yourself in the right way. Shortcuts just don't cut it. That, and you'll probably want it to look factory. However you go, it should be an interesting drive, once you're done....


Everything, and I mean everything will be replaced on the car. For now I'm just going to put in a 383 Stroker. If I do get a 502, then I'll turn the Malibu into a drag car. The reason why I want to redo the car, is the fact it has about 356,754 clicks on it (it's driven across Canada twice) and it'd only be a matter of time before I'd have to replace stuff anyways


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I completely agree 100% on _all_ of this.
> 
> I know I was a _horrible_ driver as a teenager (I got at least 5 tickets within two years of getting my license and haven't gotten any since, what the hell?), and everyone should learn to drive stick.




Damn, what were these tickets for?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Damn, what were these tickets for?


 
Speeding, speeding, speeding, speeding, and having open alcohol bottles and pot with a drunk minor in the passenger seat..._while speeding_. Yeah, that last one was fun.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Speeding, speeding, speeding, speeding, having open alcohol bottles and pot with a drunk minor..._while speeding_.  Yeah, that last one was fun.



Headed for Mexico, are we?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Quite the speed queen then?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently I had quite the lead foot.  I've more or less gotten over it (or at least I've learned not to get caught anymore).


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

As far as highways are concerned I really can't get busted for speeding. My car barely tops out at 70-75. I have gotten a couple of parking tickets at school though.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Speeding, speeding, speeding, speeding, and having open alcohol bottles and pot with a drunk minor in the passenger seat..._while speeding_. Yeah, that last one was fun.



Hah, you seem like a hoot to hang out with, though i'll probably never get in a car with you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Apparently I had quite the lead foot.  I've more or less gotten over it (or at least I've learned not to get caught anymore).



Lead foot? You might wanna get that checked out, I'm sure that stuff is poisonous!</sarcasm>

At least you've not gotten caught, I haven't, my brother hasn't...The only person I know got caught speeding was my dad, and they didn't even pull him over because he slowed to the speed limit.


----------



## Sam (Dec 10, 2008)

Christ, not all people my age are horrible, I've had my license for a year and a half, drove in all sorts of weather conditions, and I've never gotten into an accident. And no, no tickets either.

I disagree with the waiting till your eighteen to drive statement, though I do believe in learning in how to drive standard before anything else. The test needs to be revised and whatever you test in, should be manual, otherwise your choices are limited to automatic. Also, I think teens my age, should pay their gas and insurance from day one, I have.

I kinda think that's why I haven't hit anything yet, lol. But yeah, manual is the way, I learned in a 1990's vette, my bro took me out, and showed me, driving isn't just like driving in Grand theft auto.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Tbh, I think there should be tests for each road condition, otherwise once you pass your test in normal conditions, you can drive in rain, snow, ice etc. and are therefore unlikely to know what to do in certain situations.


----------



## Sam (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you know how many test you'd have to take?!? My god!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

Sam said:


> Do you know how many test you'd have to take?!? My god!



Not to mention that they'd have to be at different times of the year, locations, etc. and if the weather that year doesn't yield the conditions you need for a specific test, you're screwed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes I do. Do you know how many lives it would save? And how much less congested the roads would be? Or how much the national driving governing bodies would benefit from it?

Wow, my 1000th post, and it's not epic, won't get put in a signature, and is an arguing post.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

<offtopic>


Ren-Raku said:


> Yes I do. Do you know how many lives it would save? And how much less congested the roads would be? Or how much the national driving governing bodies would benefit from it?
> 
> Wow, my 1000th post, and it's not epic, won't get put in a signature, and is an arguing post.



Happy 1,000th post  *kiss*

</offtopic>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> <offtopic>
> 
> 
> Happy 1,000th post  *kiss*
> ...



 Thank you! *kisses back so passionately there is no word to describe it* <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thank you! *kisses back so passionately there is no word to describe it* <3



*feels tingly* I think we should take this to the "get a room" thread 


That's as far as I'm going to go with derailing this thread. Sorry everyone.

EDIT: In answer to your next question... yes I think so, with Nylak now being a mod I don't want to risk becoming a eunuch by derailing threads.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> *feels tingly* I think we should take this to the "get a room" thread



Awweh, love you dude :3 Do we have to take it somewhere else?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

No, continue making out, this is fun. *munches popcorn, breaks out the video camera.*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoop, come back here Snowy :3 *waits for SnowFox's embrace* Nylak, no taking away our balls while we kiss, k?


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

If I were made a mod, I would've put a stop to this blatant PDA like a 1950's high school principal.

Hey you! Shave that, you beatnik!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Personal Digital Assistant?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> No, continue making out, this is fun. *munches popcorn, breaks out the video camera.*



ooo....k. you're the boss!

*gropes Ren and continues to make out passionately*


ON TOPIC: I would have a car if I thought the insurance was worth it for the amount of use the car would get.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Public Display of Affection.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the admins are going to realize their mistake soon and revoke my powers. I give it a week.

ON TOPIC MY MOM HAS AN AUDI AND IT'S AWESOME HURRRR.

No, really, it's awesome and I love it. Once I borrowed it for too long and she reported it stolen to the police to make me give it back to her.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Personal Digital Assistant?


 
That's right. Quit making out with that Lucy Liu lookalike robot!



Nylak said:


> ON TOPIC MY MOM HAS AN AUDI AND IT'S AWESOME HURRRR.


 
Audi=Super Win.

Actually ANYTHING maufactured by the Volkswagen/Audi Group=SUPER WIN.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> ooo....k. you're the boss!
> 
> *gropes Ren and continues to make out passionately*



More, more! *snogs and snogs*



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Actually ANYTHING maufactured by the Volkswagen/Audi Group=SUPER WIN.



Except the R8.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 10, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Silver 08 335i.
> 
> 
> I like European vehicles for some reason.


 
What's the MPG?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Speeding, speeding, speeding, speeding, and having open alcohol bottles and pot with a drunk minor in the passenger seat..._while speeding_. Yeah, that last one was fun.



EPIC!!!! XD
The last one's the major winner! *ROTFLMAO*


----------



## bozzles (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Speeding, speeding, speeding, speeding, and having open alcohol bottles and pot with a drunk minor in the passenger seat..._while speeding_. Yeah, that last one was fun.


You crazy kids...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> I miss letting my Jeep YJ role back a quarter foot on a steep grade, running the class three hitch through the radiator/grill of *the idiot* automatic transmission driver behind me. :twisted:



Who is the real idiot here?




net-cat said:


> I drive a 2000 Mazda Protege. 1.6L, 4-cyl, five-speed. 32-34 MPG.
> 
> Refusing to learn to drive a manual because it's too hard is a bit like refusing to learn how to cook because it's too hard.  It's a good skill to have, even if you never use it.
> 
> *He said license plate.* They don't suspend tags for traffic infractions at all. They do that when there's a problem with the vehicle. (I/E: Insurance or inspection certificate lapsed.)





> *Originally Posted by pheonix*
> I have no car and *my license is suspended* in the state of Florida so I don't really need a car at this time, but I really want one.T_T



Sorry, but my post stands.




lowlow64 said:


> Everything, and I mean everything will be replaced on the car. For now I'm just going to put in a 383 Stroker. If I do get a 502, then I'll turn the Malibu into a drag car. The reason why I want to redo the car, is the fact it has about 356,754 clicks on it (it's driven across Canada twice) and it'd only be a matter of time before I'd have to replace stuff anyways



Good... sounds like you know exactly what you're doing.  Sounds like fun, too.  Good Luck!


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 10, 2008)

this is ma ute 







but what i really want is a army landrover because i want to go 4wdriving.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

with all the hugging and kissing and groaping going on here, who the hell is watching the road?


Pass me a beer and a toke.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Sorry, but my post stands.


I stand corrected.

(But my post also stands, even if it is not relevant to the situation. )


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Maio Maio Tigerman said:


> but what i really want is a army landrover because i want to go 4wdriving.



Dude. A Land Rover Series I/II would be AWESOME.




But they're so goddamn hard to find here in the states.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 11, 2008)

1994 Dodge Ram 1500. Manual. Torn to fuck all and back but mechanics-wise runs like a beaut.

1999 Chevrolet Cavalier coupe. Manual. Torn to fuck all and back, been through 13 to 15 wrecks, four or five clutches, chainsmoking and spilled soda. But the engine is virgin. More than virgin: a few years back we had to get the thing through an environmental test and it came out leaps and bounds ahead of new cars in emissions control and performance. 

Goes to show what all synthetic oil does for your ride.


EDIT:

I'm only responsible for 2 of those wrecks on the car.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Dude. A Land Rover Series I/II would be AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

There is a guy here in montana, greatfalls area I think that converts them to biodiesel.  http://www.roverpartsused.com/Bio_Diesel_Defender.htm


I think he has a few for sale, I contacted him about doing a LR disco, but he wigged out on my because its not over 25 years old and the epa would kill him or something like that.

but if ya want one he might have it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, he's doing mostly the newer (early-mid 90's) Defender models. The Defender 90, 110, and 130 didn't come around until the 1990's, trying to tap into the U.S. market, but failed miserably, as the market wanted mostly the nicer stuff like the Discovery and Range Rover. It appears he only specializes in the Defenders, as they are designed to be on the more spartan side of amenities, and is probably afraid of screwing up the electronic mess that is the newer Land Rovers. And as far as I know, there aren't any diesel Discoveries here in the U.S., and would require a whole engine swap to convert it.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

ah....ok....my mate wants a Gwagon to convert. but we looked at the LR as well.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, there are virtually NO diesel cars here in the U.S., except for large pickups, old Mercedes-Benzes (which are slow as fuck) and the VW TDi. Although I got through the wire that there are going to be a whole lot more being made here next year. Woot!


----------



## feka (Dec 11, 2008)

black 1995 eclipse


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 11, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yeah, there are virtually NO diesel cars here in the U.S., except for large pickups, old Mercedes-Benzes (which are slow as fuck) and the VW TDi. Although I got through the wire that there are going to be a whole lot more being made here next year. Woot!



Technically, there _is_ one car Ford's making for overseas that does run on Diesel. They're just not making or shipping any here.

Also: Crazy fuck clean fuel for diesel cars with no need for modification:

Kerosene

Diesel engines can run on this stuff without anything, and with improved performance. You don't get any smoke at all out of the exhaust in comparision to the typical diesel exhaust. Also: Octane out the ass.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Diesel fuel alone has more octane than gasoline!


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 11, 2008)

diesels can be fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOLKPM-3JZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UWDRL1zsv8








http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y88/alaskawolf/moosie.jpg
cavalier and moose at only  30mph

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y88/alaskawolf/bloody-moose.jpg


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Are you sure you _should_ be driving?  They don't suspend licenses for minor traffic infractions....



Come to Florida where not paying tickets can get your license suspended. They're real Nazis down here.


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Heh, I want a 924 because they don't cost an awful lot, I'd pay Â£1500 for a good condition one, they are VERY comfortable, and they are very pretty cars built well. We pay so much for insurance here because the companies are assholes that just want your money, and rarely pay out.


Huh, never had that problem here.  Enjoy your Porsche, and don't kill yourself, unless you believe in Jesus.  


WarMocK said:


> I guess that's true for every country where you are forced to get an insurance if you want to drive a car on the streets.


I actually pay very little, it's rather dependant on the individual.  If you suck at driving, you deserve to pay more, due to risk.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Come to Florida where *not paying tickets* can get your license suspended. They're real Nazis down here.



Well, if you didn't pay your tickets, what did you expect?  If you violate the law, and don't pay your tickets, it costs you more... like the suspension of your license.  That isn't being a Nazis, even for Florida.  That's being the Law.  Next time, pay your tickets, and avoid that suspension.  Back in April of '07, I had a minor parking-lot fender-bender, and ended up with my license suspended because I failed to fill out an SR-1 form... never knew about this form, since in the few other fender-benders I'd been involved in, I'd never been told I needed one, and never had a problem.  So, I simply called the appropriate people, told them that, and they took my info over the phone, and filled it out for me... license restored, just like that.  What few tickets I've gotten, I've paid.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, if you didn't pay your tickets, what did you expect?  If you violate the law, and don't pay your tickets, it costs you more... like the suspension of your license.  That isn't being a Nazis, even for Florida.  That's being the Law.  Next time, pay your tickets, and avoid that suspension.  Back in April of '07, I had a minor parking-lot fender-bender, and ended up with my license suspended because I failed to fill out an SR-1 form... never knew about this form, since in the few other fender-benders I'd been involved in, I'd never been told I needed one, and never had a problem.  So, I simply called the appropriate people, told them that, and they took my info over the phone, and filled it out for me... license restored, just like that.  What few tickets I've gotten, I've paid.



Well did I mention they where smoking citations from when I was 14? It had nothing to do with a vehicle at all. Nazis!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Well did I mention they where smoking citations from when I was 14? It had nothing to do with a vehicle at all. Nazis!



Well, that does sound odd.  Still, given you were 14, and given these tickets weren't paid, they obviously did affect your record, and somehow came to the attention of the Florida DMV, which lead to your suspension.  It would seem any unpaid tickets, vehicular or not, are still considered unpaid fines, same as any traffic offense.  Convoluted logic, mayhaps, but it's all I've got to explain your mess, with what little I have.  Hopefully, you can clear it up.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I actually pay very little, it's rather dependant on the individual.  If you suck at driving, you deserve to pay more, due to risk.



Can't say that I am a bad driver after all. No tickets, no accidents, nothing at all. ^_~
The problem is that our insurances take fees whose heights depend on the time you own a car, starting at 130 % of the standard fees. With each year, the fees are cut by 15 % at the beginning, and after a few years the cuts are only 5 %. Right now I'm at 60 %. 
Additionally we got taxes depending on the engine size, and every two years the cars need check on their operational status and the exhaust emissions, and those things aren't for free either. >_<


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Can't say that I am a bad driver after all. No tickets, no accidents, nothing at all. ^_~
> The problem is that our insurances take fees whose heights depend on the time you own a car, starting at 130 % of the standard fees. With each year, the fees are cut by 15 % at the beginning, and after a few years the cuts are only 5 %. Right now I'm at 60 %.
> Additionally we got taxes depending on the engine size, and every two years the cars need check on their operational status and the exhaust emissions, and those things aren't for free either. >_<


Huh, most of that sounds like over redundant taxation for the sake of it.  I have to inspect my car every year for emissions, and there is the fee I pay for my license plate an all, but that never tops 50 bucks all told. That's also pretty jive of your insurance company to inflate your rates that way.  Where's the consumer protection in all of that?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Huh, most of that sounds like over redundant taxation for the sake of it.



Say WHAT? 



LemurBoi said:


> I have to inspect my car every year for emissions, and there is the fee I pay for my license plate an all, but that never tops 50 bucks all told.



The emission checks alone cost abou 45 Euros.



LemurBoi said:


> That's also pretty jive of your insurance company to inflate your rates that way.  Where's the consumer protection in all of that?



Consumer protection .... ROFL! YMMD! xD
That is the result that the insurances are not regulated by the government at all, just like the health insurances. I really wish we had a system like France when it comes down to  that (at least for health care). :-(


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 11, 2008)

im glad my insurance was low but my state has one of the highest rates.

 i really hate the damn emissions test  we have to get the emissions test plus the new registration every two years which is around $200, which isn't too bad

ive had a few cars pass the tail pipe sniffer test but end up failing visual.  all that should matter is what comes out of the tailpipe.  it makes it a pain to modify cars


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Huh, never had that problem here. Enjoy your Porsche, and don't kill yourself, unless you believe in Jesus.


 

Actually, the 924 is a front engined, rear wheel drive car, so it's just a normal set-up, unlike the 911, 912 etc which have the engine behind the rear axle, and the Boxster that has it in the middle. Also, the 924 is not a particularly quick car, unless you get the turbo model, which you can pick up for not a lot more than the S or a standard model.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 11, 2008)

my old 81 924 turbo wasn't the quickest car but it was a nice highway cruiser, i preferred my friends 924s


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

If I did not live on a mountain dirt road I would gladly drive a MB 300 SD Turbo Diesel.  80 to 83 but it would just kill the suspension and steering.  No emitions test here in montana also.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Who is the real idiot here?



Hey, I admit I was young, foolish and driving a steel framed 4x4 with steel bumpers, steel trailer hitch, and solid rear factory hoop-style bumperettes.  

That YJ was damn near bullet proof.  And so was I.....as everyone I rolled back into got charged with "following too close." :twisted:

It almost became a sport.....ah my misspent youth.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

well it will teach them not to tailgate!  I need to take picture of the ram with that bumper I have.  its like what your talking about


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Say WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I thought Europe was on the ball on all of this stuff.  Talk about extortion, 45 Euros for an emissions check?  Mine costs 10 bucks! The other 40 is the "Wheel Tax", which to me really serves no purpose other than to graft outta my pocket. I feel bad for you now, 70 bucks for some hillbilly to stick a sensor on your tailpipe for a minute is really silly.



Ren-Raku said:


> Actually, the 924 is a front engined, rear wheel drive car, so it's just a normal set-up, unlike the 911, 912 etc which have the engine behind the rear axle, and the Boxster that has it in the middle. Also, the 924 is not a particularly quick car, unless you get the turbo model, which you can pick up for not a lot more than the S or a standard model.


Buy the turbo.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Hey, I admit I was young, foolish and driving a steel framed 4x4 with steel bumpers, steel trailer hitch, and solid rear factory hoop-style bumperettes.
> 
> That YJ was damn near bullet proof.  And so was I.....as everyone I rolled back into got charged with "following too close." :twisted:
> 
> It almost became a sport.....ah my misspent youth.



Well, hey; people shouldn't tailgate. That's what causes accidents.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Bum the turbo.



EFA :3 But seriously...Insurance quotes say get the standard model.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

< Has a white tin can.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2008)

A street-legal Honda 230 dirtbike. Not a car, but a very efficient mode of transportation.


----------



## Jack (Dec 11, 2008)

my parents conned me. 
I just got this funky silver single cab. I wanted a car not a truck!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, that does sound odd.  Still, given you were 14, and given these tickets weren't paid, they obviously did affect your record, and somehow came to the attention of the Florida DMV, which lead to your suspension.  It would seem any unpaid tickets, vehicular or not, are still considered unpaid fines, same as any traffic offense.  Convoluted logic, mayhaps, but it's all I've got to explain your mess, with what little I have.  Hopefully, you can clear it up.



I'll be able to clear it up when I pay them but it's a lot of money for a person that doesn't make much.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 11, 2008)

Best advice from me , "Buy a car from your own dam country". FOreign shit is a pain in the ass to get the right part. Or even get the part itself.
  There was a comment about diesel and it's octane. There is no octane rating in diesel , it's measured in cetane rating.
   Heard way to much BS on biodiesel. WHo is right on that shit?
**Goes off on his S20 modded blazer and plows snow and frozen shit out of his way**
   Unleaded for the win. Diesel used to costs less than regular. Now it's more than enough more expensive to where it's not worth the $80 oil changes and manditory $40 fuel filter changes on the diesels.
  The Gov't in the US has done a good job fucking the middle class.
  Thats why I drive gas smart cars and only use my truck when I HAVE to.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, because we all know the American motor industry is rather prosperous at the moment, and that the UK motor industry has a wide selection of Vauxhalls, err...Vauxhalls...Nope, can't think of any more. Most of our industry is owned by foreigin companies. But I'd definately btw foreign cars such as a VW, or any German make.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

Funny thing, Vauxhall is owned by GM. Here it's a Saturn, and the rest of Europe, Opel.

Just sayin', but what the big 3 make for the rest of the world is far better than what they shit out here.

Just compare the Ford Focus.

American
http://www.theweeklydriver.com/content_images/2/focus.jpg

European
http://www.thetorquereport.com/2008_ford_focus_uk_official_image008.jpg

They even look better.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Trust me, you don't want a Ford Focus. They are terribly boring. What you want is a VW Passat, best value for money car on sale in my opinion.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, of course. But if you think the ones you have there are bad, come across the pond, mate.

VAG is a top tier manufacturer, man. My VW is rarely problematic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Our family has 2 VW's, one's a 1989 car, the other's a 2005 car, and they both feel as well built as each other, and they've never gone wrong. One's done 165k miles, the other's done 76k miles. My friend owns a 2002 VW Lupo 1.4 16v, and that's just the same case, and it's done 130k miles.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

Dude. The MK2 is a nice series. You mod it the right way, and it's just beautiful.
http://www.digimods.co.uk/images/Virtualcarimages/cars/vwgolfmark23.jpg


----------



## Hlavco (Dec 12, 2008)

I've got a 2003 Chevrolet S10. There's a link to pictures in my signature, but they're out of date. I've since gotten new rims and a bed cover.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Dude. The MK2 is a nice series. You mod it the right way, and it's just beautiful.
> http://www.digimods.co.uk/images/Virtualcarimages/cars/vwgolfmark23.jpg



Well, he has a MK2 Golf GTi 1.8 8v in Helios Blue, with 15" BBS RA wheels (factory option), standard stainless steel exhaust pipe, EBC GreenStuff front pads, and is soon to have a K&N air filter with a drilled airbox. It looks mostly standard, and in fairness it is, but it's still a very nice car.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Dec 12, 2008)

I've had a Vauxhall Astra 1.4i for the last three years, second car.

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/XNexusDragonX/Miscellaneous Photos/astra.jpg

And I've also got an 08' Yamaha FZ6 S2 which is pretty much in the garge at the moment, too cold and icey to use at the moment. When you've got the car to use, anyway.

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/XNexusDragonX/Miscellaneous Photos/Fz6.jpg


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice bike there.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Liking the bike, but the car?


----------



## Defiant (Dec 12, 2008)

Do all european cars have the side turn signal mounted behind the front tire?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

On the wing, not necessarily in front of behind the wheel.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 12, 2008)

2002 VW Passat 1.8T
Fairly modified.

I ruvs it. It's my baby. ^^


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> 2002 VW Passat 1.8T
> Fairly modified.
> 
> I ruvs it. It's my baby. ^^



Joey mod those headlights, dude.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 12, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Joey mod those headlights, dude.



I have another set _right behind me_ that are in the stages of that LOL. Also, tint and euro rubs. And moar lows. Lots moar lows.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

Shit man, you got it down!


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 12, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Shit man, you got it down!



Haha, yup. Also to come: rear spacers, installing boost gauge (finally!), black suede headliner and interior bits, FMIC, K04-15 (new injectors and new program, probably from APR since I'm running their 93 oct program currently), and some other stuff. Oh, and some MB Quart speakers to compliment the Avic D3 and 10W3 that's in there now. Good stuffs.

It's all a matter of when I want to write the check. ;P


----------



## bozzles (Dec 13, 2008)

Rocket-powered flying car.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh I seen that one Bozzles! No I haven't


----------



## Defiant (Dec 13, 2008)

VW = 4 letter word to me. SO long as you enjoy them. Keep them away form me.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Mercury Tracer.  It gets yelled at for forging pictures of metal.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 14, 2008)

Defiant said:


> VW = 4 letter word to me. SO long as you enjoy them. Keep them away form me.



Lol did you have one end up totaling itself on a repair? That's a common problem, I've noticed. ;P


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Defiant said:


> VW = 4 letter word to me. SO long as you enjoy them. Keep them away form me.



*throws several boxes of spare VW car parts at Defiant* How can you say that? My friend's recently bought a VW Beetle convertable for 75 quid to restore it. My brother's Golf hasn't gone wrong at all, and my dad's Passat only needed a software upgrade.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Mazda 121 "Revue" 1.3i GLX in shiny silver.


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't drive but my dad has a lovely black 2008 Ford Mondeo Estate. Wouldn't have had that if his old car (green 1999 Renault Laguna Sport Estate) wasn't rear-ended and written off.

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d91/Jezza_/S7300585copy.jpg Back
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d91/Jezza_/S7300655copy.jpg Front


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Eww, Ford! Do not want!


----------



## Digitalblood (Dec 14, 2008)

WHat kind of car(s) do you have?                A 1998 Lumina 

ANd why?                                            It was in my price range

What is it you like about them. Or are you just a person who buys something and drives whatever?                                         It is a decent car, has air conditioning problems and only unlocks on the passenger side. It is pretty ghetto looking as well after being broken into. But it still work so I don't care.


----------



## sikdrift (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer, slightly modified. I got it because I like Mitsubishi and I don't want to spend too much for an EVO.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> 2002 VW Passat 1.8T
> Fairly modified.
> 
> I ruvs it. It's my baby. ^^



Is that the B5.5? And you got specs for it?


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Defiant said:


> VW = 4 letter word to me. SO long as you enjoy them. Keep them away form me.



Most qualitative car brand in the entire world for a reason.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 14, 2008)

Come over to the shitty US and have to work on that eurotrash! It will change your tune. I bet you would also hate to work on my saturn.
   Keep to cars made in your own country. VW eats ass to get the right dam parts for. On top of that they suck to work on. I know the US stigma of "foreign shit don't stink" , but it really does! I deal with it all the time. The whiney ass eurotrash ownesr bitch when they have to spend 3 times as much on parts and twice as much on labor as they would have to for an american car. I DO NOT feel sorry for them. You bought the car , suck it up. 
   It may be different where you are.
**Dodges the VW parts and watches them scatter all over the place** 
  If I lived in japan I might even like honda? I styick to whats close and readily available to me. You won't see a $980 tune up on an american car here. But I did one on an audi (overpriced and still junk VW) A6 wagon. coil pack , wires and plugs!


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

WTB pink mopad ... seriously XD lol


----------



## Kyoujin (Dec 15, 2008)

A Nissan 300ZX Z32. ;] It's especially fun since it registers 160 mph, though tops out at 155 mph. x-x







Though once I sell my land I'm gonna buy something more.. exotic.. haha. >>


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Come over to the shitty US and have to work on that eurotrash! It will change your tune. I bet you would also hate to work on my saturn.
> Keep to cars made in your own country. VW eats ass to get the right dam parts for. On top of that they suck to work on. I know the US stigma of "foreign shit don't stink" , but it really does! I deal with it all the time. The whiney ass eurotrash ownesr bitch when they have to spend 3 times as much on parts and twice as much on labor as they would have to for an american car. I DO NOT feel sorry for them. You bought the car , suck it up.
> It may be different where you are.
> **Dodges the VW parts and watches them scatter all over the place**
> If I lived in japan I might even like honda? I styick to whats close and readily available to me. You won't see a $980 tune up on an american car here. But I did one on an audi (overpriced and still junk VW) A6 wagon. coil pack , wires and plugs!



That's the thing. I live by "you get what you pay for", and I believe that's the reason I was able to put over 30k miles a year on my Passat and have no _real major_ problems. Besides, new cars don't need a traditional tune up. The biggest check I've ever written for the Passat was for new tires. Also, who doesn't like 95MPH and over 30MPG? Geared for autobahn, ftw.

Also, no denying that VW's are painful to work on. A car company that builds a car that requires you to move EVAP bits and a heatshield to change your AIR FILTER needs a bit of.... guidance. And parts and other fastbits are painfully expensive. These things are 110% true, my wallet agrees.

Thing is, its no big deal if you care for your car, do maintenence, etc. German cars require an _attentive_ owner. Be proactive, and it'll last you forever. Be a typical person and think your car will drive until you get the urge to do maintenence in 20k miles... you'll have a dead euroboat.

I spend more money than I care to disclose on my car, some for repairs, some for maintenance, most for fun. I'm not here to change your tune, though you could possibly be more mature about your wording. I'm just saying that car owners in general suck, and if you know what you're doing, you will like a Euro car much more than you would think. (coming from a lifelong Ford guy)

Also, when I get up the urge (or a good deal comes along), I'm getting a 2009 Pontiac G8 GT w/ Premium and Sport packages. I have a thing for American cars that look/feel/act German. V8 helps, too. And I'm keeping the Passat.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Is that the B5.5? And you got specs for it?



Indeed, it is the B5.5. Specs? Just a 1.8T GLS w/ leather and sunroof. Lots of mods by me. Adjustable coilover suspension, 18x8.5 Flik wheels, 225F/235R/40/18 tires, upgraded brakes, APR 93-oct tune, HID headlights, some cosmetic goodies, some audio goodies, and uh... other stuff.

I'll find my complete modlist and put it here at some point. Now, I'm lazy. Lol.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 15, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> A Nissan 300ZX Z32. ;] It's especially fun since it registers 160 mph, though tops out at 155 mph. x-x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?  If you have land, why would you sell it for a car?  Unless you sell it to by a BIGGER, BETTER piece of land, you're just throwing your money away.  Land is an investment, as well as a place to live.  A car depreciates, unless you buy a classic you know is rising in value, and even that is a risk far higher than owning land.  I already have a car... ohhh, if I only had some land, I'd be far better off!


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> What?  If you have land, why would you sell it for a car?  Unless you sell it to by a BIGGER, BETTER piece of land, you're just throwing your money away.  Land is an investment, as well as a place to live.  A car depreciates, unless you buy a classic you know is rising in value, and even that is a risk far higher than owning land.  I already have a car... ohhh, if I only had some land, I'd be far better off!



Truth. Land > Car. I wish I had some land of my own...

My parents have 500 acres, though. It's win. That said, my parents drive "everyday" cars, an '06 Honda CR-V and an '04 F250 PSD. So, I guess it's a choice, huh?


----------



## Kyoujin (Dec 15, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> What?  If you have land, why would you sell it for a car?  Unless you sell it to by a BIGGER, BETTER piece of land, you're just throwing your money away.  Land is an investment, as well as a place to live.  A car depreciates, unless you buy a classic you know is rising in value, and even that is a risk far higher than owning land.  I already have a car... ohhh, if I only had some land, I'd be far better off!



Well, last time I checked it was worth 1.5, but it's also farm land.. two houses, grain bins and etc. But like, corn/beans value and such keep going up and down so it's like.. hard to determine when to sell. x-x But yeah, I'd be saving the rest for land/education, but I'd probably spend a bit on a car too.. haha.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> What?  If you have land, why would you sell it for a car?  Unless you sell it to by a BIGGER, BETTER piece of land, you're just throwing your money away.  Land is an investment, as well as a place to live.  A car depreciates, unless you buy a classic you know is rising in value, and even that is a risk far higher than owning land.  I already have a car... ohhh, if I only had some land, I'd be far better off!



come up here and buy some land   its cheap . property taxes kinda suck though


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

So after an oil change I finally remembered what year my Mitsubishi Galant is, 1999.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 15, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Truth. Land > Car. I wish I had some land of my own...
> 
> My parents have 500 acres, though. It's win. That said, my parents drive "everyday" cars, an '06 Honda CR-V and an '04 F250 PSD. *So, I guess it's a choice, huh?*



Yes...




Kyoujin said:


> Well, last time I checked it was worth 1.5, but it's also farm land.. two houses, grain bins and etc. But like, corn/beans value and such keep going up and down so it's like.. hard to determine when to sell. x-x But yeah, I'd be saving the rest for land/education, but I'd probably spend a bit on a car too.. haha.



One point five... what?  If you're talking million, first, let me congratulate you.  Second, give me a moment of silence, while I shed some jealous tears.  And third, if it is that much, you should be able to have land, car and education, if you play things right.  If not, forget I said any of this, an go back to my advice not to sell....




alaskawolf said:


> come up here and buy some land   its cheap . property taxes kinda suck though



And the Winter is killer...


----------

